# Mac Software for Garmin Edge 500?



## c0nsumer (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey there everyone. I just picked up a Garmin Edge 500 and I'm looking for some good Mac software to use with it. The Training Center software seems a bit meh, especially when compared with something like Ascent.

I'm ready to buy Ascent, but before I do, can any of you give me any suggestions? I'm looking for positives and negatives about Ascent, possible alternatives, etc.

I will be using this on two bikes (single speed and geared full suspension), both with rear wheel speed/cadence sensors. I'll also occasionally, but not always, be using the Garmin HRM sensor.

Thanks!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I don't use a Mac, but I've heard enough about Ascent that it sounds worth a purchase. GTC is definitely a bare bones program.


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi

I guess it depends on what you want to do but I have been playing with Strava at http://strava.com and it is pretty good. Garmin Connect is another option at http://garmin.com.

Andrew


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Aushiker said:


> Hi
> 
> I guess it depends on what you want to do but I have been playing with Strava at http://strava.com and it is pretty good. Garmin Connect is another option at http://garmin.com.
> 
> Andrew


Those are web apps, not software the OP would load on his Mac, and most seem to use them. If you need to load routes or save tracks when you have no Internet connection however, a standalone program on your computer is helpful. The other thing is that if you only use an online site, and it goes away, you loose your histroy. Having backups on your own computer is good, like when Garmin bought MotionBased. Just sayin'...........

rubiTrack is mentioned often, as well as Ascent. I am a PC guy, but I seem to see more Ascent mentions that rubiTrack. If they have trial periods, try both and see.

These are the only two programs I know about, other than the Garmin offerings of course.


----------



## kuykendallc (May 30, 2011)

Ascent allows you to load 10 rides into their software before you have to purchase the software. I just started messing with it today and really like it so far.


----------



## yellowducman (Apr 18, 2010)

Ascent is what I use. Development seems a little slow as I think it is a part time thing for the developer but he is still pumping out updates.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

c0nsumer said:


> Hey there everyone. I just picked up a Garmin Edge 500 and I'm looking for some good Mac software to use with it. The Training Center software seems a bit meh, especially when compared with something like Ascent.
> 
> I'm ready to buy Ascent, but before I do, can any of you give me any suggestions? I'm looking for positives and negatives about Ascent, possible alternatives, etc.
> 
> ...


Ascent is great. I have been using it for 3-4 years. Effective and they keep it updated at no extra cost.


----------



## shiny (Jul 4, 2007)

I use http://trailrunnerx.com/ as I found Ascent to be too much for my needs. It allows to import your workouts, add notes to them via diary entries, the developer answers emails quickly and regular updates come out.


----------



## kuykendallc (May 30, 2011)

shiny said:


> I use http://trailrunnerx.com/ as I found Ascent to be too much for my needs. It allows to import your workouts, add notes to them via diary entries, the developer answers emails quickly and regular updates come out.


I will check this out tonight.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------

